# how do you do it?? (get ripped)



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

what do you find best for getting cut

do you have carbs for the first few meals and only pro's and fats for the rest of the day

carb cycle- high and low carb days?

or just constant low carbs with the once a week cheat day??


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

bump bump bump................................


----------



## Big Bobby (Aug 31, 2010)

Ketogenic diet 

for whole day i hav only 16g of carbs for 1st meal (porridge)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well not got the most amount of experience in the world in dieting but for me

low carbs (around 1g of carbs per pound that i weigh)

high pro

normal amount of fat (about 0.5g per pound)

of clean foods (brown rice, wholegrain stuff, oats etc and raw fresh meats chicken and tuna etc)

and just cardio pre breakfast 6 days a week low intensity / long duration.

works well for me and looses me fat slowly and smartly (not dropping to much weight, around 2-3lbs per week loss)

just as basic as possible, i havnt tryed carb cycling or keto diets because i havnt had the need to as

basic low carb (low glycemic only carbs) and high pro and steady state cardio does the job so no need to change things etc


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

big bobby did you have your porridge in an egg cup lol

ive been thinking of a keto diet but seem like alot of hassle


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> well not got the most amount of experience in the world in dieting but for me
> 
> low carbs (around 1g of carbs per pound that i weigh)
> 
> ...


You will certainly lose weight eating raw chicken mate, but you also might have to spend a few days in hospital


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bobby said:


> Ketogenic diet
> 
> for whole day i hav only 16g of carbs for 1st meal (porridge)


Ah porridge, the staple of all ketogenic diets :whistling:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> You will certainly lose weight eating raw chicken mate, but you also might have to spend a few days in hospital


lol i ment buying it raw and then cooking it

not the ready made **** etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Bobby (Aug 31, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> big bobby did you have your porridge in an egg cup lol
> 
> ive been thinking of a keto diet but seem like alot of hassle


  no i weight them  its only 20g but if u hav it u feel much much better then without them 

Try keto. For me it's the best diet to get ripped. But i can be on it only for 5 max 6 weeks. After 6th week im so so tired...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

just keep it simple low/med carb high protein and low fat and some am cardio or am and pm cardio as long as u are ina calorie deficir u will loose weight.

so drop 500 cals from your maintenance level......done)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Ah porridge, the staple of all ketogenic diets :whistling:


PMSL...well said :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Everyones different but a carb defiecent diet is the best personally.

Why?

Your body uses carbohydrates as your primary energy source (low carb=easier to deplete=faster access to fat stores).

As for tips-

Do fasted cardio (skip breakfast)

Have some good carbs (i.e. porridge + whey).

Any carbs there after should be essentials (i.e. PWO or if your feeling really run down/hypo then have your carbs).

Aim for a V.high protein diet and a fairly high fat (EFA rich - so stock up on fish oils/flaxseed/udos etc).


----------



## TheOmen (Sep 11, 2010)

I personally wouldn't recommend doing fasted cardio as this would be a quick way to burn up hard earned muscle!

As already mentioned being in a calorie deficit is paramount to losing weight, and make sure the calories you intake come from good quality wholesome foods lean proteins, good fats, Low Gi/Hi fiber carbs to avoid spiking insulin levels and to keep blood sugar levels balanced.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> just keep it simple low/med carb high protein and low fat and some am cardio or am and pm cardio as long *as u are ina calorie deficir u will loose weight.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


This! :thumb:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> big bobby did you have your porridge in an egg cup lol
> 
> ive been thinking of a keto diet but seem like alot of hassle


quite the contraire my friend. i have been on keto for 13 weeks. 1 week left. i love it. my shopping list comprises:

Broccoli

Eggs

Chicken

Cheese

Nandos peri peri salt for seasoning my chicken with

where is the hassle in that! all i do is cook my chicken for the week on a sunday evening and carry around a tub of almonds with me and bob's your uncle! i cook my eggs for brekkie and for dinner so dont need to lug them around



TheOmen said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend doing fasted cardio as this would be a quick way to burn up hard earned muscle!
> 
> As already mentioned being in a calorie deficit is paramount to losing weight, and make sure the calories you intake come from good quality wholesome foods lean proteins, good fats, Low Gi/Hi fiber carbs to avoid spiking insulin levels and to keep blood sugar levels balanced.


no offence, sounds like you have done lots of reading but havent actually implemented it youself, as I, and many others, including every single Mr Olympia, can vouch that fasted cardio is excellent for burning fat whilst retaining muscle:whistling:


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

hsmann87 said:


> quite the contraire my friend. i have been on keto for 13 weeks. 1 week left. i love it. my shopping list comprises:
> 
> Broccoli
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

can you post your keto diet and feeding times?

cheers


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

6 meals a day. eat every 2/3 hours. i started with 2 cardio sessions a week and am now up to 9 cardio sessions a week. 20 min fasted steady state cardio in the am every day and 3 evening cardio sessions on the days i dont lift weights (im on a 4 day split). many people do like 1 hour cardio sessions every time they do cardio. i find that 20 min sessions suffice me fine....everyone is different. it may not work for you so u need to experiment constantly. P.S. i only have one whey shake a day...sometimes none if i can help it....nothing beats whole food.

there isnt a set diet plan to be honest. but i ensure that i get exactly 355cals per meal. This comprises 47g protein, minimal carb and the remainder of calories made up in fats, usually sourced from almonds, unless i am eating whole eggs. i ensure that i get in 150g broccoli every day for fibre purposes. 90% of people i know who are on keto say that they need to take a fibre supplement to enable them to poop every day. but personally i never have used one - 150g broccoli per day, morning incline walking and drinking in excess of 15 pints of water a day is enough to make me grace my loo every morning!

food sources are as i have stated above.

every friday i have a carb refeed from 4pm until midnight. note that this is NOT a cheat. it is a REFEED. which means it comprises LOW fat. im not bothered about where i get my carbs from though as i believe that a carb is a carb, whether you get it from wine gums or from sweet spuds. so usually i have lots of coco pops cereal bars, jaffa cakes, rice crispies squares, crumpets, low fat ice cream and low fat pancakes. You can bu pizza express pizzas from waitrose also that are VERY low in fat. the Pollo Pesto is the best one....80g carb per pizza with only 10g fat! Im having that tonight lol.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

TheOmen said:


> *I personally wouldn't recommend doing fasted cardio as this would be a quick way to burn up hard earned muscle! *
> 
> As already mentioned being in a calorie deficit is paramount to losing weight, and make sure the calories you intake come from good quality wholesome foods lean proteins, good fats, Low Gi/Hi fiber carbs to avoid spiking insulin levels and to keep blood sugar levels balanced.


I disagree with this, if you keep intensity low. i.e 50-60% of your HRM


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I disagree with this, if you keep intensity low. i.e 50-60% of your HRM


x2 just 15-20 mins before breakfast at 60% hrm works great for me. Providing i can stick to getting up a little earlier. 

As for diet iv been following the timed carbs stickie thread. Working great so far noticed a massive different in just a month. Basically zero carb except for after workout 50g dextrose then 50g carbs like oats an hour later.

Noticed the biggest difference when i upped my fats adding some omega oil and a little double cream. Think when its too low it converts protien to carbs to burn.

This will be my cutting diet from now on for sure. :cool2:

EDIT: I should mention i tried the different varients of keto diets and while they worked well iv found times carbs around my workouts works even better. Not to mention i recover alot better and iv even added a few reps.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> 6 meals a day. eat every 2/3 hours. i started with 2 cardio sessions a week and am now up to 9 cardio sessions a week. 20 min fasted steady state cardio in the am every day and 3 evening cardio sessions on the days i dont lift weights (im on a 4 day split). many people do like 1 hour cardio sessions every time they do cardio. i find that 20 min sessions suffice me fine....everyone is different. it may not work for you so u need to experiment constantly. P.S. i only have one whey shake a day...sometimes none if i can help it....nothing beats whole food.
> 
> there isnt a set diet plan to be honest. but i ensure that i get exactly 355cals per meal. This comprises 47g protein, minimal carb and the remainder of calories made up in fats, usually sourced from almonds, unless i am eating whole eggs. i ensure that i get in 150g broccoli every day for fibre purposes. 90% of people i know who are on keto say that they need to take a fibre supplement to enable them to poop every day. but personally i never have used one - 150g broccoli per day, morning incline walking and drinking in excess of 15 pints of water a day is enough to make me grace my loo every morning!
> 
> ...


hsmann87, in two of your posts, you've mentioned about almonds, correct me if I am wrong but isnt there around 5 gms carbs in 30 gms almonds? So how much do you have every day to balance carbs out?


----------



## TheOmen (Sep 11, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> quite the contraire my friend. i have been on keto for 13 weeks. 1 week left. i love it. my shopping list comprises:
> 
> Broccoli
> 
> ...


Its cool I'm willing to accept defeat when I'm wrong :tongue: , I have done research on it, and did start doing fasted cardio, but not long enough to back up what I've said so my bad on that part.

Would you say that by keeping it a low intensity muscle loss doesn't become a problem?

Also I think I may have read about muscle when doing HIIT when starved.

Would you advice taking in protein before under going cardio, as isn't the body in a catabolic state when waking in the morning?

Thanks for pulling me up on this, always eager to learn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I norm take some BCAA tabs before morning cardio so try assist not losing any muscle


----------

